# The depth of "foreknowledge"



## coramdeo (Jul 2, 2009)

Maybe most of you devines already knew this but it put me on my knees when I first read it. I was searching for thoughts and scriptures on election when I came across this from Sam Storms at Enjoying God Min. Anyone know of / about with him? What do you think of this article?
Enjoying God Ministries
...here is the section I reference:

We begin by noting that the verb "to foreknow" occurs five times in the NT (Acts 26:5; Rom. 8:29; 11:2; 1 Peter 1:20; 2 Peter 3:17). The noun "foreknowledge" occurs in two texts (Acts 2:23; 1 Peter 1:2). So what is “foreknowledge”? John Murray provides this definition:

"Many times in Scripture 'know' has a pregnant meaning which goes beyond that of mere cognition. It is used in a sense practically synonymous with 'love,' to set regard upon, to know with peculiar interest, delight, affection, and action (cf. Gen. 18:19; Exod. 2:25; Psalm 1:6; 144:3; Jer. 1:5; Amos 3:2; Hosea 13:5; Matt. 7:23; 1 Cor. 8:3; Gal. 4:9; II Tim. 2:19; 1 John 3:1). There is no reason why this import of the word 'know' should not be applied to 'foreknow' in this passage, as also in 11:2 where it also occurs in the same kind of construction and where the thought of election is patently present (cf. 11:5,6)” (Romans, I:317).

See, for example, Matthew 7:23 where Jesus reveals his future response to false disciples at the last judgment: "I never knew you, depart from Me." As Baugh has pointed out, "Clearly, mere intellectual cognition is ruled out as the meaning of 'know' here, since it is precisely Jesus' knowledge of their real motives and covenantal status and commitments that leads to their condemnation. Rather, he says that these people never had covenantal relations with him; the Good Shepherd did not know them as his sheep, and they did not know him (John 10:14)" (Still Sovereign, "The Meaning of Foreknowledge," p. 194). Cf. Gal. 4:8-9.

Thus, to foreknow is to forelove. That God foreknew us is but another way of saying that He set his gracious and merciful regard upon us, that He knew us from eternity past with a sovereign and distinguishing delight. God's foreknowledge is an active, creative work of divine love. It is not bare pre-vision which merely recognizes a difference between men who believe and men who do not believe. God's foreknowledge creates that difference! Or again, "speaking about God's foreknowledge may be a way of expressing his eternal commitment to individuals as part of his determination to bring them to faith and to all the glories and benefits of Christ's work" (Baugh, 196).

Predestination is not synonymous with foreknowledge. Foreknowledge focuses attention on the distinguishing love of God whereby men are elected. Predestination points to the decision God made of what He intended to do with those whom He foreknew. See Acts 4:28; Eph. 1:5,11. Predestination is that act in eternity past in which God ordained or decreed that those on whom He had set his saving love would inherit eternal life.


----------



## tgoerz (Jul 8, 2009)

Dr. Sam Storms is a VERY good theologian and pastor.

He's probably one of the top 2-3 authorities on Jonathan Edwards. 

He did his seminary at DTS and his doctorate under John Hannah. 

He is for the most part, thoroughly reformed. His book "Chosen for Life" is an excellant work on election.

He served on the pastoral staff at Believers Chapel, S. Lewis Johnson's church for a number of years before taking his own church.

Now, he is an Okie, undergrad at OU, but don't let that bother you.


----------



## rbcbob (Jul 8, 2009)

These sites will help. Decide for yourself. The influences of Piper will be evident

Enjoying God Ministries > Whats Your Theology
C. Samuel Storms Core Beliefs | Old Testament Studies


----------



## coramdeo (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks Bob, I just read "What's Your Theology?" and I think I like it!
In fact, I think I'll adopt much of it as my own.
Back on topic....what do you , and others, think of the part in my original post about foreknowledge meaning foreloved ?


----------



## TeachingTulip (Jul 8, 2009)

coramdeo said:


> Thanks Bob, I just read "What's Your Theology?" and I think I like it!
> In fact, I think I'll adopt much of it as my own.
> Back on topic....what do you , and others, think of the part in my original post about foreknowledge meaning foreloved ?



I have been taught that God's knowledge of His people is intimate, like the love and knowledge a husband has of his wife.

God knew those He chose in Christ in this fashion, before He created. This is a wonderful truth, that also reveals how deep and profound the love between the Father, Son, and Holy Spirit must be.

Can we truly grasp and appreciate such things? 

I try. Thanks for your post.


----------



## coramdeo (Jul 8, 2009)

quote from Teaching Tulip "I have been taught that God's knowledge of His people is intimate, like the love and knowledge a husband has of his wife.

God knew those He chose in Christ in this fashion, before He created. This is a wonderful truth, that also reveals how deep and profound the love between the Father, Son, and Holy Spirit must be.

Can we truly grasp and appreciate such things? 

I try. Thanks for your post.[/QUOTE]

Indeed!.............Romans 11:

33 Oh, the depth of the riches of the wisdom and knowledge of God!
How unsearchable his judgments,
and his paths beyond tracing out!
34"Who has known the mind of the Lord?
Or who has been his counselor?"
35"Who has ever given to God,
that God should repay him?"
36For from him and through him and to him are all things.
To him be the glory forever! Amen.


----------



## rbcbob (Jul 8, 2009)

coramdeo said:


> Thanks Bob, I just read "What's Your Theology?" and I think I like it!
> In fact, I think I'll adopt much of it as my own.
> Back on topic....what do you , and others, think of the part in my original post about foreknowledge meaning foreloved ?



I agree that foreknowledge includes forelove. Thanks.


----------

